# my new 65



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello i finally found a decent 65.Capri gold with black interior four speed.PHS doc says 382 option. I have many questions the rear sits a little low for my taste it is 3 inches lower than the front any suggestions?The interior lite needs to be mounted.Does the lite mount from front to back or side to side the mounting holes are throwing me off? i need alot of parts rear view mirror, side mirror, rear window inside trim pieces ,lower rocker panels, wheel well trim, rear bumper,wheel trim rings.The ring i need are for 14 inch rims does anyone know how wide the ring is 2 inch?Any suggestions on good places to find these parts? I found ames and I'm sending the gauges to Pete.Thanks in advance for all your guys help. triplets.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, in the photo it looks like a great car. Keep those Rallye I's - they're hard to find.


Lots of folks like Ames because they're exclusively Pontiac. Thepartsplaceinc.com also is good as are others. If it's low in the rear (could also be "high" in the front) suspect worn out rear springs (or someone replaced the front springs with some that are too strong). Can't help you on the dome light mounting or the trim rings, sorry. I've got a 69. 

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice looking car.
I get all my stuff from Ames or Performance Years. There is also opgi and the parts place, same stuff, just sometimes more expensive. There are also salvage places like Bethals goat farm and the Hemmings motonews is allways a good sorce for finding used parts.
I would say that your front end looks too high, maybe there will be less weight on the rear when you fix the front and it will even out more. Don't understand the dome light question, pics would help.


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.Ill check those places out. The dome lite is installed it mounts the way you would think it doesn't for a lack of better words front to back.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

That sure looks nice. Its nice to see one in good shape and either gold or maize...  Gives me hope and motivation.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats. Front looks high to me, too. Rear actually looks about right. The AMES catalog will tell you what trim rings you need. I'm not at home so I can't measure miine....Had a Capri Gold '65 with 4bbl and automatic back in '81. It was a neat car. Sold it for $1100, making a healthy profit!


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

looks like a sweet ride like the gold too


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks again for the replys. The front sits 27 inches hi with p235/60/14 and the rear sits 24 with same rim and tire Does that sound correct?I checked the receipts the front springs are new oem.Has anyone used the opg gauges? They are half the price from what Pete wants or is it you get what you pay for?Can anyone tell me where some of the markings on the firewall go and what color chalk? I like that kind of stuff i just ordered a delco red top for the battery


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice car! I have some nice driver quality lower rocker panels if you are intrested. PM me if so.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

It sure does look like the front springs are to high. Even though a receipt may say they are OEM there are a lot of springs out there that claim they are correct but are in fact more generic in nature and end up being generally on the high side rather than the low side. There are several firms that make springs to original specs but are generally higher in cost than the more common generic ones (Eaton in Detroit and Coil Spring Specialties in KS). Do a search here and on the PY forum on springs and you will get a lot of info. I know because I am in the process of getting new springs for my '66. Good luck on the new car, it looks good and we all know you will have fun with it.


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys i found some rocker local yesterday i just need the clips and i will do some research on springs. I added a couple more pics i hope you enjoy.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Triplets,
I also have a Capri Gold 65. I'm in the process of a frame off resto right now,
although when I bought it 15 years ago, it looked like yours.
I get my stuff at Ames, although the other suggestions from the guys were good as well.
Best of luck with yours. Nice to see another 65 Capri Gold out there!
Paul


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd get new springs for the rear, then see how the fronts are. They do look high, may be station wagon or AC car springs, or just wrong.. Nice clean car, congrats..


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Triplets,

Awesome looking '65. It looks very clean. The front does look high, but I'm used to the one i get to drive.










I can measure the wheel wells on it for you. Chief and I want to put a 1/2" spacer under the rear spring on this one because we think it sits just a little too low in the back with a load. On the '64 Tempest I'm restoring I put new springs in the front and back. It's a post coupe and I bought the convertible springs to give it a little 'stance'. We'll see how that turns out in a few months.

-Thor


----------

